# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Σχηματικό για MoBo από Turbo-X W650SH

## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως υπάρχει κάπου σχηματικό για το ανωτέρω LapTop (προφανώς Clevo). Ο κωδικός της MoBo είναι:

6-77-W650SH00-D03.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## age80

Ταιριαζει με αυτο???
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wn3sl7oljs...0-D03.pdf?dl=0

----------


## andyferraristi

Άγγελε σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα κοιτάξω εάν ταιριάζει και θα επανέλθω ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Άγγελε δυστυχώς το σχηματικό δεν ταιριάζει. Όμως βρήκα αυτό εδώ που νομίζω ότι μου κάνει.

http://s472165864.onlinehome.fr/anyw...W650SR_ESM.pdf

Το δημοσιεύω για όποιον άλλον ενδιαφέρεται ...

----------

mikemtb73 (01-10-19), xrhstos1978 (30-09-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Επανέρχομαι ζητώντας βοήθεια. Στο συγκεκριμένο LapTop (που είναι νεκρό) μετράω κατά τόπους στη MoBo τα 19V. Όμως δεν έχω καμία άλλη τάση (3.5V, 5V, 12V κ.τ.λ.), ούτε κάν φόρτιση μπαταρίας. Η μόνη (ο θεός να την κάνει) τάση που μετράω είναι στο PL1 127 mV.
Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει κάποια χείρα βοηθείας ???
Να δώσω και μερικές ωμικές μετρήσεις που έκανα:

PL1 --> 2,65 ΜΩ
PL2 --> 241 Ω
PL3 --> 462 ΚΩ
PL4 --> 30 Ω
PL5 --> 29 Ω
PL6 --> 44,5 Ω
PL7 --> 44,5 Ω
PL8 --> 88,5 Ω
PL9 --> 5,93 ΚΩ
PL10 --> 133,8 ΚΩ
PL11 --> 32,6 ΚΩ

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## age80

Δλδ PL10 και PL11 δεν εχεις 3.3 και 5v αντιστοιχα?
στα PQ8 και PQ33 τι τασεις μετρας?

----------


## andyferraristi

Άγγελε καλησπέρα και σ' ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση. 




> Δλδ PL10 και PL11 δεν εχεις 3.3 και 5v αντιστοιχα?


Όχι, έχω 0V και στα δύο.




> Στα PQ8 και PQ33 τι τασεις μετρας?


Στο PQ8 μετράω 19V στα pins 1,2,3 (source pins), 19V στα 5,6,7,8 (drain pins), και 2,5V στο 3 (gate pin). Τα ίδια ακριβώς μετράω και στα αντίστοιχα pins του PQ33.
Σαν επιπλέον πληροφορία να σου πω ότι κατ' επέκταση μετράω 19V και στα pins 5,6,10 του PQ29A (drain του ενός από το διπλό mosfet) καθώς επίσης και στα pins 1,2,3,4, των PQ7 και PQ9. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση εδώ είναι το γεγονός ότι λαμβάνω 19V και στα pins 4 που είναι τα αντίστοιχα gates των δύο αυτών mosfet. Όμως στα pins 5,6,7,8 (drain pins) λαμβάνω 95mV μόνο.
Δώσε μου όμως και μια πληροφορία ακόμα εάν θες. Το PU4 στην MoBo μου 'εχει αυτήν την είκόνα:

1010_1.jpg

Να προβληματιστώ λες για την αρτιότητά του ???

----------


## age80

Αντρεα φαινεται καμμενο
ειναι συχνο προβλημα να καιγεται το P2808

----------


## andyferraristi

Ok, οπότε το παραγγέλνω (μάλλον από Ευρώπη για ταχύτητα), και ξαναμιλάμε για τα αποτελέσματα ...

----------


## vassilis3

Έχω αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα με το παρόμοιο laptop W650EH20-D03#10  τελικά λύθηκε ή να το βάψω μπλέ και αν το πεταξω?

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ξεπεράστηκε με την αντικατάσταση του mosfet (είχα στην αρχή 3.5 και 5 Volt). Όμως επειδή νωρίτερα από αυτό είχα "σκαλίσει" το PQ29 (θεωρώντας ότι εκεί κάπου βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα ... αυτό έσκασε (και "έσκαψε" και την πλακέτα μάλιστα). Κατοπιν ξαναέχασα και τα 5 volt τα οποία ακόμα τα αναζητώ (μου καίει συνεχώς το PQ55 μάλλον λόγω Κινέζικης κατασκευής). Για να μήν σε απογοητεύσω όμως και πελαγώσεις τσάμπα, θα σου πω ότι εγώ είμαι ένας μαθητευόμενος μάγος (άλλο είναι το επάγγελμα μου και αυτό το έχω σαν χόμπυ). Ναι, εάν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου, να το κοιτάξεις (τουλάχιστον ως προς τα βασικά). Αλλίως θα σου πρότεινα να το πας για service. Υπάρχουν πολύ αξιόπιστα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή σου. Ελπίζω να μη σε απογοήτευσα με αυτά που σου έγραψα. Όμως γράψε για την (ευτυχή θέλω να πιστεύω και εύχομαι) κατάληξη του δικού σου μπας και πάρω λίγο κουράγιο και αποκαταστήσω τη Χιροσίμα που έχω προκαλέσει ...

----------

